# Windows 7 Shuts down Randomly



## jonow (May 20, 2007)

I come to you as a last resort. I am one of those teen nerds that can usually solve any computer problem but I have tried EVERYTHING and I am turning to you as a last resort and hoping that you see and respond to this. Many people on the internet have this issue with no solution.

It first started a few days ago. I have had Windows 7 running on my system fine for at least 6 months and then it randomly shut off while installing Adobe CS5. When I restarted, it got to the desktop. As the computer was connecting to my network, the computer froze, nothing worked except the mouse.

I manually rebooted it. After that it would shut off anywhere from the time, the Windows booting screen showed up to less than a second after the desktop loaded with a BSOD. (Never enough time to do anything)

I switched out my RAM (from [email protected] MHz to [email protected] MHz) and Video Card (from nVidia 8600 GTX to nVidia 9800 GTX+), reformatted my computer, and had the same issue. I reinstalled Windows again and same exact issue.

I took apart my computer, reassembled it, zeroed out my hard drive, and ran diagnostics on my hard drive and memory with no errors. I installed Windows 7 again. While downloading updates it shut down. Now when I start it up it shuts shown within a few seconds from turning on or may take half an hour to shut off. In error reporting, it says that the Event Id is 41 and the Source is Kernel-Power.

It is not a result of insufficient power because I have a 1000-watt power supply (don't ask me why). I also have also made sure it is not viruses because everything I used was either formatted or scanned with four different anti-virus software (ESET NOD32, Malwarebytes Anti-Malware, Avast, and Advanced System Protector).

I have done everything of my knowledge I can do except test every hardware piece which I do not have enough money for.

Do you know what I can do to fix this shutting off problem?

Here are my current hardware specs:
System Manufacturer/Model Number: Dell XPS 710 
Operating System: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit 
CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 @ 2.40GHz 
Motherboard: Dell 0UY253
Chipset: NVIDIA nForce4 SLI Intel Edition
Southbridge: NVIDIA nForce 570 SLI BIOS: Dell, version 1.4.1
Memory: 2× {Corsair DDR2 1GB, 2× {PDP Systems DDR2 1GB, 
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GTX+ 
Sound Card: Sound Blaster Audigy 
Monitor Displays: Dell SE198WFP 
Screen Resolution: 1440x900 
Hard Drive: Seagate ST325082 (244 GB) 
Network Card: Linksys WMP54G V. 4.51 (running on Ralink Wireless LAN Card V2 drivers because of a driver issue with Windows 7 64-bit and the Linksys drivers) 
Power Supply: N1000P-00 1000-Watts


----------



## D-Berd (Dec 10, 2010)

The pc will not stay running so you need to test hardware piece by piece. First off pull the power plug from the back of the computer and press the power button in. Then plug the power back in and start the pc. Try to get into bios and check the voltages. it's not a 100% accurate reading but it may show you if there are any serious power issues. post back.


The kernel power Event ID: 41 error is generated under different scenarios where the computer is shut down or restarts unexpectedly. When the computer that is running Windows is started, a check is performed to determine whether the computer was cleanly shut down. If the computer was not shut down correctly, a Kernel Power Event 41 message is generated. In the following three scenarios, an Event 41 may be generated.


----------



## jonow (May 20, 2007)

I don't think the BIOS says anything about voltage. Is there a diffrrnt way to check it?


----------



## D-Berd (Dec 10, 2010)

Are you telling me you tried? 
Did you attempt to enter bios and check?
And if you can get in bios will the pc stay running?


----------



## jonow (May 20, 2007)

I did enter the bios and there is nothing about voltage. I haven't left it in the bios long enough to check. I will try later today


----------



## jonow (May 20, 2007)

I left it in the BIOS for a little but it did not shut off, nor did I expect it to. A little research showed it is an issue with hardware and Windows 7 specifically. I need help pin pointing the issue. I ran a program in Windows that said that each gig of ram (I have 4 ram cards) is gettign 1.8 Volts.


----------



## D-Berd (Dec 10, 2010)

Download Speedfan http://www.almico.com/sfdownload.php (The download link is somewhere in the center of the page) and install it. Once it's installed, run the program and post here the information it shows.
The information I want you to post is the stuff that is presented on the main screen. It will show temperatures and voltage readings.
To make sure we are getting all the correct information it would help us if you were to attach a screenshot

To do a screenshot click on the "Print Screen" or the "Prt scr" button on your keyboard.
* It is normally the key above your number pad between the F12 key and the Scroll Lock key
* Now go to Start and then to All Programs
* Scroll to Accessories and then click on Paint
* In the Empty White Area press and hold the CTRL key and then press the V key
* Go to the File option at the top and click on Save as
* Save as file type JPEG and save it to your Desktop
* Attach it to your next reply


----------



## jonow (May 20, 2007)

I used SpeedFan to find out how much voltage the RAM was getting (1.8 volts) but for some reason it won't display any other info. Attached is the screen shot. The temperatures may be a little high because I was running a CPU stress test.


----------



## D-Berd (Dec 10, 2010)

No voltage readings, apparently speed fan has issues with dell boards. The temps are reading very low. You can try to right click on the speedfan icon and run as administrator and if you see more info then you can post it.

We need to try and get the bsod error. Restart the pc and as soon as you restart it start tapping the F8 key until you see the "Advanced Boot Options" screen. Once there look for "Disable automatic restart on system failure" move the cursor to select it and press enter. The next time you receive a bsod it will stay on that screen. You need to take a picture of it or copy the information down and post it here.

Use this program as well. Download WhoCrashed from this link http://www.resplendence.com/downloads

This program checks for any drivers which may have been causing your computer to crash....

Click on the file you just downloaded and run it.

Put a tick in Accept then click on Next
Put a tick in the Don't create a start menu folder then click Next
Put a tick in Create a Desktop Icon then click on Install and make sure there is a tick in Launch Whocrashed before clicking Finish
Click Analyze
It may want to download the Debugger and install it Say Yes

WhoCrashed will create report but you have to scroll down to see it
Copy and paste it into your next reply


----------



## jonow (May 20, 2007)

Running it as administrator did nothing.

I set it to Disable automatic restart on system failure and installed WhoCrashed but it won't do anything unless i get a BSOD, which I am not getting or I have yet to get.

Also my computer has been on for a good 2 and a half hours now (i restarted it a few times) but it has not shut down unexpectedly. This morning I ran the computer, removing all unnecessary hardware (PSU, CPU, motherboard, graphics card, RAM, mouse) and it crashed. I cannot get it to crash again though. I think if i wait long enough it will but I doubt i will get a BSOD.


----------



## jonow (May 20, 2007)

I have noticed that while it still shuts off, it takes longer to do so when I only have the bare bones of my PC connected


----------



## D-Berd (Dec 10, 2010)

What exactly do you have hooked up to the board at this time?


----------



## D-Berd (Dec 10, 2010)

You said this


> I manually rebooted it. After that it would shut off anywhere from the time, the Windows booting screen showed up to less than a second after the desktop loaded with a BSOD. (Never enough time to do anything)


 So that's why we set you up to check bsod. Did you run whocrached?


----------



## jonow (May 20, 2007)

Yes, but since that time I have reformatted windows. This seems to be purely hardware except for the fact that it only occurs in Windows 7


----------



## jonow (May 20, 2007)

Also I noticed that when i go to that System Rating thing and I have it rate my computer, it gets to "tuning windows media decoding" and more often than not my computer shuts off (a few times it completed and once everything completely froze). Do you know why?


----------



## D-Berd (Dec 10, 2010)

Click the Start button. In the Search box, type Event Viewer, and then, in the list of results, double-click Event Viewer. 

When event veiwer is up look to the top left for "Windows logs"

click the arrow to expand it. Then click on "Applications" to bring up the events and they will show in the center window. Do the same with "System" and the other logs as well

You should look for events that correspond with the time that you experienced issues with your system. 

Scroll through and look for errors. You can hold down the 
"Ctrl" key and then start clicking on events in order to save them for posting.
Now look down at the bottom right and you will see the options to copy or save. Now just pick the method you want to use to save the information and then post them in your next reply.


----------



## jonow (May 20, 2007)

Here, Thanks


----------



## D-Berd (Dec 10, 2010)

You can run this if you haven't already to check for compatibility.

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...FamilyID=1b544e90-7659-4bd9-9e51-2497c146af15

Have you tried the Dell diagnostics utility http://support.dell.com/support/top...9E3A15597A04AFBB02EE16785D39C5C&isLegacy=true


----------



## jonow (May 20, 2007)

All the tests in the Dell Diagnostics passed without errors. The only thing that it didn't test for is the PSU, which i think is the issue. I will test the other thing tomorrow


----------



## D-Berd (Dec 10, 2010)

I would find a way to test the psu to rule out it being the problem. If you could try testing it on another system or try using another psu. You could try using a program like Furmark http://www.geeks3d.com/20100419/tool-furmark-1-8-2-available/ and stress the system with all unnecessary hardware attached. then try both video cards one at a time to see if you can reproduce a crash. Then if it's possible you could test the cards in another machine to verify the cards are good.
I think it would narrow the problem down to the board or the psu.


----------



## jonow (May 20, 2007)

I actually have narrowed it down to the motherboard and pcu through tests I have done. I just have no method of testing either one of them. I don't have another PC to test it on and my current motherboard requires more power than most power supplies can. I think I will just order a new power supply unless there is a way to test it


----------



## D-Berd (Dec 10, 2010)

Did that computer come with vista on it? You can put a lower wattage psu on that board with no problem. You could get away with a 550 or 650 watt psu with the components you have on it now. If you can get a lower wattage psu with the correct connectors then hook it up and test it. You may want to try vista again and see if it crashes.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

All I can find on this "Dell XPS 710" is that it came with Vista.

How and with what did you do this upgrade if this machine came with Vista?

Where did you get your copy of Windows 7?


----------



## jonow (May 20, 2007)

It did come with vista. I bought windows 7 a while back. It is legal.


----------



## jonow (May 20, 2007)

So I just relized that one of the sticks of ram is dead. It still shuts down but not as fast when that stick is not in it. I think the computer is killing the ram


----------



## D-Berd (Dec 10, 2010)

Dude......You said this 


> I took apart my computer, reassembled it, zeroed out my hard drive, and ran diagnostics on my hard drive and memory with no errors.


Now you are saying that you found a bad stick? How did you find the bad stick?


----------



## jonow (May 20, 2007)

I had four sticks of RAM in the system. I took all but 1 out. I tried to boot it and windows would crash within a second. I tried the others and it didn't crash for a while. I tested all the ram in a memory diagnostics and it said there were no errors. It is really confusing me.


----------

